# Experiences with alternative fever treatments



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm looking for your experiences with herbal fever remedies, particularly boneset. OTC things do not seem to work with my kids unless they are given extremely large doses...and that isn't a good thing. My 2yo got a bug that gave him a persistent 104-105F fever for three days. We had to take him to the ER and all they did was give him DOUBLE the dose of ibuprofen that we had been giving him at home. I've read about boneset, and weak infusions can be given to young children, so I'd like to give it a try...but I'd also like to hear some of your personal experiences, too!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

What is the fever being triggered by? Instead of trying to work on the first symptom, see if you can figure the cause. Could it be food / allergy related? Could it be environment? These are questions that need to be looked at first. My grandson had fevers when he was younger - turned out that it was environment. The house he was living in at the time had black-mold and we didn't realize it. He had fevers and "asthma" like symptoms. Once he was in a "clean" enviroment (like my house) he was well within hours.

I personally have not heard of boneset before - it will be something that I will look into a little bit more.


----------



## Teachable (Jun 21, 2009)

I saw your posting and I thougth that I might mention a product that I know somthing about. It works great for childhod bacterial infections which are frequently the cause of high fever. It's called Nutricillin (by Ecological Formulas) and I know it's listed on NexTag & Google Shopping (sort by price for the best deal)
Teachable


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> What is the fever being triggered by? Instead of trying to work on the first symptom, see if you can figure the cause. Could it be food / allergy related? Could it be environment? These are questions that need to be looked at first. My grandson had fevers when he was younger - turned out that it was environment. The house he was living in at the time had black-mold and we didn't realize it. He had fevers and "asthma" like symptoms. Once he was in a "clean" enviroment (like my house) he was well within hours.
> 
> I personally have not heard of boneset before - it will be something that I will look into a little bit more.


These were high fevers brought on by a viral infection. They did a swab and it was some kind of virus, although they did not specify what kind so I don't know if it was the flu or something else. We waited for about three days before giving him any kind of fever-reducing medication, but the fever continued to rise and once it hit 103F I gave him the recommended dose of Ibuprofen but it did nothing. Less than 18 hours after giving the first dose his fever hit 105. I gave more Ibuprofen, which brought it down to 103 again, only to rise back up to 105 a few hours later, so we went to the hospital.

Boneset is also called Thoroughwort, and was used extensively in the South to treat malaria and Dengue fever. It is a tall, striking plant with a square, hairy stem and leaves directly opposite of each other. The flowers are arranged in a thick umbel at the top and resemble yarrow flowers (only much larger).


----------



## gamom (Dec 21, 2009)

Thought I would pass along my fever treatment knowledge ....
I allow a fever to burn itself out as there is a reason for the fever - to burn off an invading germ. The body is amazing and rarely goes "too high" (head trauma, drug use, etc). I focus on relieving discomfort and staying hydrated. Here is my list of herbal remedies ...

Teas to reduce discomfort (achiness, headaches, restlessness)
catnip, chamomile, lemon balm, kudzu-apple juice

Teas to reduce upset tummy (which accompanies many fevers)
anise seed or weak ginger

herbal baths to promote restfulness and relieve the above symptoms...
rosemary or lavender essential oil (5 drops) or infusions of lemon balm, chamomile, and lavender

antimicrobial herbs to fight the underlying germs the fever is trying to burn off....
echinacea root tincture; garlic; elder, chrysanthemum, and honeysuckle flower infusions (clear heat and reduce infections); Vitamin C

for reduction if it is necessary....
spearmint and elder blossom infusion (used together); catnip infusion; lemon balm infusion

for extreme fevers and dehydration (as well as stave off dehydration) if the child is willing .... catnip tea enema

I have never used boneset but I have heard of it  I have also never used the enema but I keep it in the back of my mind just in case it is needed.


----------

